

How Groupon is screwing up in Europe, and killing small business brands - emmanuelory
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/03/02/how-groupon-is-screwing-up-in-europe-and-killing-small-business-brands/

======
eddmc
This is just flame-bait.

The author essentially admits she bought a coupon for a photo-album website on
GroupOn that was cheap, without checking what she was buying first. It then
turned out (1) that she had a poor experience because the photo-album website
wasn't what she was expecting, and (2) that she tried to use the coupon on the
day she thought it was expiring, and the ToS weren't clear if the coupon could
be used up to and including the date, or before that date.

You will never get back the 2 minutes of your life that you waste reading this
article

